# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Angle ginder safety

## bigGayAl

I am using a 105mm angle grinder with a diamond blade to cut stone. I am thinking of buying a 180mm grinder and diamond blade to make deeper cuts. 
Apart from the obvious dangers of coming into contact with the blade or cutting through the electric cable, is there anything else I should be careful with? In particular, is it possible that the blade could shatter and send sharp bits of metal flying at high speed?

----------


## Jim Carroll

There is the obvious that keeping the guard on will help save a lot of bother if things go wrong. Make sure you stand on the opposite side of the blade/ grinder so the guard protects you.

----------


## ringtail

Hold on tight without siezing up. Some people hang on for grim death only for the muscles in their arms to give in. Be 100 % confident in what you are doing without been cocky. Make sure you keep the blade squarely in the cut ( dont lean the grinder over once the cut is established.) Eye / ear protection and dust mask essential.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  and remember that like all tools let the blade & machine do the cutting - so you need firm control and pressure, but only 'sufficient' - how's that for precise advice!  :Shock: ) The torque of larger grinders is significantly greater so as with all take care and stay aware.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
In any angle grinder over 100mm, the thing I would want would be a "soft start". That is, when switched on, it revs up to speed over 3-4 secs instead of all at once. This reduces the kick which is so dangerous in large angle grinders, and it should not add much to the cost. 
I don't know which ones have them, but it is a great feature on my router. 
Cheers

----------


## Godzilla73

:Iagree:  with Geoff, the kick on my 9" Makita can catch out the unknowing. Soft start is the way to go. Steel capped boots are a must if working down low, buy a decent diamond blade, hang on and prepare to make clouds of dust...

----------


## nww1969

Best safety tip my doctor told me after taking my father to him to be stitched up
was to cut the end of the electrical cord completely off.

----------


## Godzilla73

Lets not turn this in to a thread to gross each other out, and the stoopid events leading up to the blood flowing... But since you brought it up, a mate sliced himself silly while his dad stood there holding the plug to the grinder in one hand, and the extension cord in the other just in case it went pear shaped. Nothing beats a grinder that's decided to bite. A secnic flight in a helicopter, 150+ stitches, 3 months off work and $7000 lighter he now wears 2 shoes again...

----------


## ringtail

Soft start on the 9 inch is brilliant. I bought a GMC 9 inch about 6 years ago to cut some concrete thinking if it lasts for one job its worth it. To my surprise it has turned out to be a very durable grinder. I havent even put brushes in it. It has a rotating handle with soft start. Excellent. ( I am glad to say its the only thing GMC in my van though )

----------


## bigGayAl

Thanks for all the advice. I find that I can control the small grinder pretty well and can tell when I have the right amount of pressure against the rock. I expect the larger grinder might be a bit harder to control. Still, if some people manage to hand hold those big demolition saws, I should be able to hold a 180mm grinder. 
The biggest problem I have had so far is with visibility. On top of the thick rock dust I have the problem that the dust mask diverts my breath into the safety goggles and fogs them up. The rock dust also sticks to the goggles so I have to stop every 10 minutes or so and clean and dry them. Would a full face mask be better?

----------


## BRADFORD

I reckon the full face mask it one of the best things I have purchased

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I hope I'm wrong, but I get the impression you don't have a lot of experience with grinders. 
The fact is, the bigger the wheel the bigger the bigger the kick, and the harder it is to control, just going the small amount up in size you are considering will mean more wheel is in the cut so more friction, thus more kick if you get it a little out of alignment. 
BE VERY VERY careful. The larger 9 inch grinders are now banned in many work places because of the high number of injuries caused when they bite and kick. 
To avoid the foggy eye protection, put the mask on and run a little tape over the top, avoid the silly paper ones they don't give good protection and you only get one set of lungs unless you have major surgery. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## LordBug

I recently got a 180mm Ryobi variable speed grinder, and I reckon it's the ducks guts. 
Doesn't have too much kick on startup, the weight is really good so you don't feel as though half the job is lifting it, and I find it so much easier to control than my 100mm grinder.
And even though it only goes up to 6,000rpm it cuts through things beautifully with only a bit of slowdown if you force it when you shouldn't. 
And for the record, 180mm does NOT equal 9".

----------


## bigGayAl

> I get the impression you don't have a lot of experience with grinders.

  No I don't but I didn't have any experience with anything else when I did it the first time and I am still alive and haven't lost any fingers or toes. I do read the instructions and listen to people's advice.   

> I recently got a 180mm Ryobi variable speed grinder, and I reckon it's the ducks guts.

  My current grinder is a Ryobi. It works fine except for the switch that gets stuck. I might go for a 180mm Makita. It has soft start and is only twice the price  :Smilie:

----------


## gpkennedy

Safe use of angle grinders - WorkSafe Victoria
Worksafe produced a brochure which may be useful to members. It may be worth putting in the forum library.
Be especially carefull when using them to grind overhead or on ladders.
George

----------


## bigGayAl

Excellent doco. In addition to points already raised, it states the importance of having a torque limiter to reduce the force of kickbacks.

----------


## Blocklayer

They don't call em 'Angry Grinders' for nothing.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f210/cu...-blocks-73759/

----------


## bigGayAl

Got the new grinder. Ended up buying a 230mm/9. It is actually not hard to control. The weight makes it easier to hold steady. The handle can be screwed in on either side of the blade or in the back as shown in the picture. This was not a good idea as it tends to make the blade twist in the groove youre cutting. At least I go to experience how the grinder behaves when the blade jams. Rather than a violent jolt, it felt more like a gentle push. This was due to the weight of the machine, and I guess the torque limiter. As long as you dont have a foot or other object in the way, it is manageable. 
  I also got a full face shield. This is much better than safety goggles. It does not fog up and does not get tangled with the dust mask and ear muffs. 
  The grinder cuts rock nicely but produces enormous amounts of dust. The work area is enclosed with plastic curtains but enough dust got through to coat everything in my workshop as well as the adjacent laundry with dust. I am thinking of getting a shop vac but the grinder doesnt have a vacuum attachment. How can I reduce the dust?

----------


## Smithers

To reduce the dust, have some one gentlly squirt water from a water bottle on to the grinding disc.  Make sure it is squirted onto the point of the blade where it is cutting.  
Work cover wont endorse this, but it works very effectively.  Just dont saturate it too much.

----------


## Wilesy

I so totally agree with safety, I will always now wear safety shoes, jeans, shirt glasses etc when ever I use a grinder.
I am currently nursing a cut in my leg where the cutting disc shattered whilst cutting some steel, it went into my leg so deep I have both internal and external stitches...So always be safety wise...

----------


## m6sports

Wilesy I will remember that next time I grap the angle grinder with thongs on

----------


## Geoffx-19

Hey - just thought I'd add my 2 cents. I had a heap of rock to cut. Started with the 9inch and ended up buying a 400mm demo saw with water feed. The demo saw is easier to handle, cut's 100 times quicker and makes no dust. You should consider hiring one for the day if you have much left to cut. 
PS: Regardless of your experience so far be very very careful with the 9' it WILL bite and kick - it is what they do.

----------


## johnc

To reduce stone/tile dust I run a hose, with a trickle of water from the hose running on to the point of cut. However you do need to remember you are using electricity plus you need a second person holding the hose. The water does tend to spray a bit as well. I'm not sure what you are cutting but for smaller slabs I prefer a 9 1/4" circular saw fitted with a diamond blade, easier to control and less likely to injure if the blade jambs. For larger stuff a demo saw with water is hard to beat. The only really good dust suppression for stone dust from a 9" grinder will involve water. 
I'm not suggesting anyone else does this or that it is a prefered method, water and 240V does not mix and can be fatal.

----------

